# Trolling near the steps and east Sat. 9/11



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I have been really lucky to be running charters the last few weekends. Meet lots of really great people, caught everything from juvenille cobia and trout, over slot reds, snapper, grouper, chicken dolphin, triggers etc. Nice to see some hope in the new business venture. P.S. Captain Mike from Relentless in Venice, LA thanks for the permits, looking forward to using them! Pleasure doing business with you. Captain Mike is a stand up guy!

Anyway, I was lucky and had my mom, aunt, cousin, and brother in town to go fishing. So with favorable seas I made plans to head south 40+ miles and drop lines. Seas were a little choppy on the way out but once to the edge things calmed down. Attempted to do some deep dropping but the blistering heat and lack of wind made the family ready to troll. 

So out goes a decent spread on the 80's with in 10 min the outside long goes off, miss. Re rig set lines, outside short goes off, this time I saw the 10lb mahi hit the ballyhoo behind a green and yellow islander. Pretty interesting how cannibalistic those fish can be. First fish in family is having fun and we fire up the grill for some burgers and fresh fish. 

We then procedded to miss one wahoo, and catch two cudas. Half way into my first burger we come across some birds and 10-20lb tuna, so modify the spread for marlin with the shotgun bait being a cedar plug I made. This thing got crushed by the tuna. Everyone on the boat ended up catching a black fin between 10-15lbs, also caught a tiny yft that went back over. 

No tournament winning day on the water, but fun with the family. On top of the fun the family got to see a mola-mola up close and a whale shark! I will try to post pics soon.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The sights alone are usually worth the trip. Thanks for the report


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad you got out. Now get off the computer and go put those permits to use. The trip I ran on sunday to Green Canyon turned out ok and we did the best with what we were presented. Give me a call when you are ready to do some daytime swordfishing. I will be in Orange Beach at the end of this month. 
Capt. Mike


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

hey chaz this is dano. I am ready whenever you need me. Give me a shout!!!!!


----------

